# A&R PLATING CHROME SHOP CHICAGO



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

JUST POSTING THIS FOR THE HOMIE


A & R PLATING
8916 S. OCTAVIA
BRIDGEVIEW, IL
60455

PHONE 708-598-0906
FAX 708-598-0931

Specializing in Chrome Plating
Motorcycles, Cars, Trucks, & Accessories


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

ttt


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

*** Well , well , How much is this guy charging ??? We have a chrome shop up here but this guy charges out of his ass & he dont make deals ....LMK what type of price this guy wants for a pair of hood hinges, steering components , Upper & lower a-arms, lower trailing arms, fan shroud, fan, engine pulleys, grill , ect .....I can blast them first if he needs ...

** List some general parts & prices for them if you could... Just to give these people an idea.. Not everyone has long distance....Thanks, BOB_T


----------



## ARPLATING (Oct 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Oct 21 2003, 12:20 PM
> *
> ** List some general parts & prices for them if you could... Just to give these people an idea.. Not everyone has long distance....Thanks, BOB_T*


 :uh:


----------



## ARPLATING (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Oct 21 2003, 05:20 AM
> **** Well , well , How much is this guy charging ??? We have a chrome shop up here but this guy charges out of his ass & he dont make deals ....LMK what type of price this guy wants for a pair of hood hinges, steering components , Upper & lower a-arms, lower trailing arms, fan shroud, fan, engine pulleys, grill , ect .....I can blast them first if he needs ...
> 
> ** List some general parts & prices for them if you could... Just to give these people an idea.. Not everyone has long distance....Thanks, BOB_T*


 Tell me what type of car year and make and what you need prices for.


----------



## ARPLATING (Oct 21, 2003)

Prices may vary


Call for more prices. 



Last edited by ARPLATING at Oct 21 2003, 02:37 PM


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

I too would like a quote or rough estimate... I would for sure drive and leave my items or you chrome shop to do if you are reasonable... I own a 1990 and a 1992 Cadillac Fleetwood Broughams both are four door models and i want chrome bellys... Trailing arms, both sets of a arms, tie rods, oil pan, drive shafts, rear ends, gas tank straps, mirrors, bumpers, taillights, well you got the idea right homie... You can PM if you'd like i too am a business owner so i ready for a road trip too...  Thanks for your time... Trevis...


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

Call the shop


----------



## ARPLATING (Oct 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ARPLATING (Oct 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Here are some pics taken this weekend at A&R Plating.
A & R PLATING
8916 S. OCTAVIA
BRIDGEVIEW, IL
60455

PHONE 708-598-0906
FAX 708-598-0931

Specializing in Chrome Plating
Motorcycles, Cars, Trucks, & Accessories

























      Pura Familia fenders A & R PLATING
8916 S. OCTAVIA
BRIDGEVIEW, IL
60455

PHONE 708-598-0906
FAX 708-598-0931

Specializing in Chrome Plating
Motorcycles, Cars, Trucks, & Accessories


































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

















SHOP SHOP SHOP


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

A & R PLATING
8916 S. OCTAVIA
BRIDGEVIEW, IL
60455

PHONE 708-598-0906
FAX 708-598-0931

Specializing in Chrome Plating
Motorcycles, Cars, Trucks, & Accessories 
        































A & R PLATING
8916 S. OCTAVIA
BRIDGEVIEW, IL
60455

PHONE 708-598-0906
FAX 708-598-0931

Specializing in Chrome Plating
Motorcycles, Cars, Trucks, & Accessories 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

